# Directv Giveaway



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

I just got an email from Directv telling me that I qualify for a free reconditioned Directv DVR with Tivo. All I have to pay is the shipping. Has anyone else gotten an email on this promo?


----------



## LeoGetz (Jan 24, 2006)

SPECIES11703 said:


> I just got an email from Directv telling me that I qualify for a free reconditioned Directv DVR with Tivo. All I have to pay is the shipping. Has anyone else gotten an email on this promo?


Email..can you same scam? Be very careful of emails that are giving you things for free. What all you have to do is give them your credit card number? Is there a link to click, if so do not do it. Man in these times do you really think they are going to email you something that is free....? Again be very careful with emails from what look like D*, ebay, paypal, microsoft any company....

Upadate...I see that some people say this is for real...I would be very careful like I said...Just seems very odd that they would just send out random emails and give stuff away.


----------



## vic3435 (Nov 24, 2005)

SPECIES11703 said:


> I just got an email from Directv telling me that I qualify for a free reconditioned Directv DVR with Tivo. All I have to pay is the shipping. Has anyone else gotten an email on this promo?


I got same email it is from d*


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

LeoGetz said:


> Email..can you same scam? Be very careful of emails that are giving you things for free. What all you have to do is give them your credit card number? Is there a link to click, if so do not do it. Man in these times do you really think they are going to email you something that is free....? Again be very careful with emails from what look like D*, ebay, paypal, microsoft any company....
> 
> Upadate...I see that some people say this is for real...I would be very careful like I said...Just seems very odd that they would just send out random emails and give stuff away.


Here is the link. 
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/hw/Of...OMO_CODE=DVR4ME

It acted like it was a valid DTV address.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Just log into your account. Under My Equipment, select Add or Replace Receiver. Use Offer code DVR4ME


----------



## lee1203 (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks just order mine!!!!


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 21, 2005)

Ric said:


> Just log into your account. Under My Equipment, select Add or Replace Receiver. Use Offer code DVR4ME


Do you know the code for an R15 instead of the R10? Also you get to own this DVR right? It's not a leased one.

Thanks,

Victor


----------



## LeoGetz (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow I got one just incase I do not like my new R15. I already have 2 D*Tivo's ..this will make 3 and for $15 you can not go wrong.


----------



## LeoGetz (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone know what model they are sending us?


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

victor20170 said:


> Do you know the code for an R15 instead of the R10? Also you get to own this DVR right? It's not a leased one.


This is for an TiVO refurb, a 40 hour unit. Just like my first TiVO.

I have the upgrade hard drive ready and waiting.


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

LeoGetz said:


> Anyone know what model they are sending us?


Based on the description someone narrowed it down to one of these- Philips DSR704, Hughes DVR40, Samsung 4040 or RCADVR40. I believe they are all the same on the inside.


----------



## Tom J (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree that we should be suspicious of email offers. So I asked them about it.



> Dear Mr.
> 
> Thanks for writing. After reviewing the message you received, I can reassure you that it was sent out by DIRECTV.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Just ordered mine. Now I need to find a good deal on a hard drive.

Any suggestions?


----------



## CygnusTM (Nov 11, 2003)

If I alread have a TiVo, I can just replace one of my non-TiVo receivers with this for no extra cost, right?


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

CygnusTM said:


> If I alread have a TiVo, I can just replace one of my non-TiVo receivers with this for no extra cost, right?


Yep, monthly charge wise It will be a wash. You are already paying the DVR fee and you need to deactivate the standard reciever.


----------



## Slide (Jan 2, 2006)

Is there anyway you can use this in conjuction with a standard h10 HD receiver to record SD and HD content?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The only inputs from these units being offered are the SAT tuners. No way to ship a signal from your HD to a SD DTivo. But then again, if there was a way it wouldn't be HD.


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

I couldn't see this anywhere on "terms and agreements", but does accepting this offer (I went all the way to the 'submit' button) activate a 1-year contract?

thanks!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If it was for a DVR device I believe it's a 2 year agreement.

EDIT: But maybe not with these "used" devices. Should always read the fine print.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

The e-mail that was sent out says "No strings attached", however, after just getting off the phone with D*, I'm being told that what "No strings attached" means is no hidden additional costs. But since the DVR is one of their "Advanced Technology" products, then yes, there is an additional two-year commitment.

I explained the "no strings attached" wording and the fact that nowhere in the e-mail nor in the ordering process did it cite their policy of the additional programming commitment, but after being on hold for ten minutes he came back with the fact that there may have been an omission in the e-mail.

Bottom line, yes, there is a two-year commitment attached. The fine print on the e-mail did not mention a commitment, nor do I recall seeing it when placing the order (isn't it usually cited somewhere when ordering equipment on-line, fine print or otherwise???), but that is their policy.

What I did find strange in my particular situation is when I asked how long my current commitment runs, he said November 2006. I told him that I did buy a second HD Tivo in August 2005, and was expecting my commitment would currently run through August or September 2007. He checked again - no, November 2006.

Then (the poor guy) I had to go on and explain in light of that, then, I would need to rethink this. Adding a couple of months to my commitment was one thing, but if I'm looking at an extra 14 months essentially (over what I'm currently at), then I would need to weigh extending my commitment that long with whether I feel they will be able to live up to all the promises they are currently making (more HD, etc.) and living under their new lease-based business model. (I was very polite about it, though  ).

He was going to pass my concerns up the line in respect to this offer requiring an additional commitment, but not really mentioning it. I normally would have assumed there was one, aside from the fact that the e-mail says "No strings attached". Unfortunate wording on their part.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> The e-mail that was sent out says "No strings attached", however, after just getting off the phone with D*, I'm being told that what "No strings attached" means is no hidden additional costs. But since the DVR is one of their "Advanced Technology" products, then yes, there is an additional two-year commitment.
> 
> I explained the "no strings attached" wording and the fact that nowhere in the e-mail nor in the ordering process did it cite their policy of the additional programming commitment, but after being on hold for ten minutes he came back with the fact that there may have been an omission in the e-mail.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as unfortunate wording with D*. You can bet their lawyers look these deals over before the are sent out.


----------



## elonm (Feb 1, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> The e-mail that was sent out says "No strings attached", however, after just getting off the phone with D*, I'm being told that what "No strings attached" means is no hidden additional costs. But since the DVR is one of their "Advanced Technology" products, then yes, there is an additional two-year commitment.
> 
> I explained the "no strings attached" wording and the fact that nowhere in the e-mail nor in the ordering process did it cite their policy of the additional programming commitment, but after being on hold for ten minutes he came back with the fact that there may have been an omission in the e-mail.
> 
> ...


The response you received is 100% incorrect. Here are the actual terms and conditions for the offer:

*********************************

Terms and Conditions

By placing this order you agree to the following terms and conditions:

Offer for existing residential customers only with accounts in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.

Applicable taxes not included in system price.

Within 30 days of equipment purchase you agree to activate the DIRECTV DVR service ($5.99/mo.). In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary.

Limited time offer expires 2/28/2006 or while supplies last.

DIRECTV DVR service fee is $5.99/mo. and covers every DVR in your home. The DVR service fee is waived for customers subscribing to TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER programming. 
*Actual recording capacity depends on type of programming being recorded. Land-based phone line connection required. Professional installation highly recommended.

DIRECTV PROGRAMMING AND PRICING SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANY TIME. Fee for separate programming on second and each additional TV $4.99.mo. *You are not obligated to continue your subscription to DIRECTV programming for any specific duration.* Existing customers may activate additional receivers with their existing DIRECTV programming package. FAILURE TO ACTIVATE THE DIRECTV SYSTEM WITHIN 30 DAYS OF RECEIPT MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 FOR EACH DIRECTV RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED. If you return your equipment within 30 days of purchase and prior to installation, you will receive a full refund, minus shipping and handling. Offer void in Alaska and Hawaii and where prohibited or restricted. May not be combined with any other offer. Offer and equipment are non-transferable and may not be resold. Hardware and programming sold separately. Programming and pricing subject to change. Pricing in residential. Taxes not included. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; a copy is provided at DIRECTV.com and in your first bill. DIRECTV services not provided outside the U.S.

*************************************

Please note the underlined part in bold. It SPECIFICALLY states there is no additional commitment required.

Call them back and have them look at the actual terms and conditions they are disclosing on their website. There was another person over at Tivocommunity that got the same song and dance until he finally esculated to someone that knew what they were talking about.

-David


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

elonm,

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I was certain when I ordered this that I came away with the distinct feeling that I was not committing to additional time, I just could not recall after reading TwoHourRide's question today exactly what gave me that impression. What you quoted is EXACTLY what I read on which I based that feeling.

You're my hero for today. I was going to respond to Drive's question that there was NO commitment required, then couldn't find/remember what that was based on, so I called D*. I was afraid of CSR roulette, and justifiably so. This kind of thing is what falls under the "living up to their promises" caveat I discussed with the CSR in deciding whether to commit to more time. Though I have no intention of leaving D* any time soon, these are the kind of things that don't fall in D*'s favor when people are making those decisions.

I am going to print this thread and make sure I have it in hand when I activate.


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

I just got a Hughes SD-40-R via FedEX. They are keeping score over at the tivo forum and what shows up is a bit of a mixed bag. <http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=284690>


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

cool..thanks guys! I am out of contract and did not want the additional commitment until I see what all is happening at D* with HD.

I have heard they schedule installation, but some who have ordered just cancel the installation date once they get the receiver. Any advice on this issue?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

My order went through on the 30th. No delivery date set then, no contact to set one since then. Also no Order Confirmation Number printed on the "Congratulations! Your order is complete" screen. Don't know if I'll get one or not.


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> My order went through on the 30th. No delivery date set then, no contact to set one since then. Also no Order Confirmation Number printed on the "Congratulations! Your order is complete" screen. Don't know if I'll get one or not.


No confirmation number is a real bad sign. No confirmation number no order. It's a known problem that you should contact DTV about. <http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3736068&highlight=no+confirmation#post3736068>


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Yep, that's the case. No order. Doesn't seem like you can get one through that page either.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Here is the repsonse I got from D* when asking to confirm that there is NO two-year (or other period) commitment associated with the offer associated with this thread:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Mr. Frame,

Thank you for writing. Thank you for writing. I apologize for any confusion there has been about this offer. There is no programming commitment when the DIRECTV DVR blowout offer for existing customers that you have ordered. 

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Sincerely,

Aaron H
DIRECTV Customer Service

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NO ADDITIONAL COMMITMENT WITH THIS OFFER.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

That sounds good JLP, but there are still a ton of folks, including me, that can't get by the "system error" message when ordering. Many have, many have not.

With my pessimistic hat on my only comment is "Just like DTV....some things work, some don't".


----------



## bpatt (Nov 23, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> That sounds good JLP, but there are still a ton of folks, including me, that can't get by the "system error" message when ordering. Many have, many have not.
> 
> With my pessimistic hat on my only comment is "Just like DTV....some things work, some don't".


Ditto that. System error, system error.


----------



## gkamer (Nov 5, 2005)

SPECIES11703 said:


> I just got an email from Directv telling me that I qualify for a free reconditioned Directv DVR with Tivo. All I have to pay is the shipping. Has anyone else gotten an email on this promo?


You have to be really careful about these "free" just pay shipping/handling... Just because the web page looks offivial doesn't mean squat...

As an exercise to demonstrate to some less computer savy friends, I once made up a bogus ebay email. It took me about 10 minutes to collect all the assorted graphics I wanted to include, put them all together into an "official" looking email from ebay and even disguise the web link. When I was done, you could not tell this email did NOT come from ebay.

If I were you, I would back the email up with a phone call to DirectTV. If they can't confirm it as valid, pass on that puppy.


----------



## freakedout (Jun 13, 2004)

Just log into your account on DTVs website. Click on Add a dvr link. When you get to the screen that asks if you have a code enter DVR4ME. It will take you to a order screen and complete your order. Can't get more official than that.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

gkamer said:


> You have to be really careful about these "free" just pay shipping/handling... Just because the web page looks offivial doesn't mean squat...
> 
> As an exercise to demonstrate to some less computer savy friends, I once made up a bogus ebay email. It took me about 10 minutes to collect all the assorted graphics I wanted to include, put them all together into an "official" looking email from ebay and even disguise the web link. When I was done, you could not tell this email did NOT come from ebay.
> 
> If I were you, I would back the email up with a phone call to DirectTV. If they can't confirm it as valid, pass on that puppy.


First thing I did before responding to the e-mail was go to D*s web site, logged in, went to the feedback page and explained the e-mail and asked if it was legit. They responded within a day or two that yes, in fact, it was legit. Also, I did not use a link within the e-mail to order. Again, I logged into the web site and went through the ordering process.

Your words are a great cautionary warning that I fully agree with. We need to be careful about these kinds of things. I don't know when I became such a skeptical person, and I'm not thrilled that it came to that, but with the things people are pulling these days I like to think of it more as rightfully cautious than skeptical.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

wolffpack said:


> That sounds good JLP, but there are still a ton of folks, including me, that can't get by the "system error" message when ordering. Many have, many have not.
> 
> With my pessimistic hat on my only comment is "Just like DTV....some things work, some don't".





bpatt said:


> Ditto that. System error, system error.


I HATE when that happens.

A couple of questions, in case it might help you or others. Have you ordered through their web site before successfully? And is it possible that it's giving an error because of some firewall programs or something on your system blocking it? (I just read this again after posting this and man, does that sound like a stupid question, sorry)

I know it's a pain where we sit, but has anyone been able to order this over the phone if they were having system problems?

I just now read some of the referenced thread at Tivo Community (after typing the above) but did not read all 9 pages and don't know if this was covered there.



twohourride said:


> cool..thanks guys! I am out of contract and did not want the additional commitment until I see what all is happening at D* with HD.
> 
> I have heard they schedule installation, but some who have ordered just cancel the installation date once they get the receiver. Any advice on this issue?


twohourride,

My installation was scheduled for Friday a.m. (2/3). My unit was delivered to my house via FedEx Ground today (2/2). Installation for me entails just plugging it in and running two lines from an existing multi-switch. No need really for an installer to come out, so I could call and cancel. If there's more to it than that, it might make sense for an installer to come out. Otherwise, I can see why people would cancel the "install" if the equipment is delivered (unlike new units).

Best of Luck to all who are having trouble.

For the record, I received a Hughes SD-DVR40.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Well, go figure. Right now, 11:46 PM MST I got through and it worked.

With my luck I'll get yet another R10 and not one of the little cherries I would like.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Well, go figure. Right now, 11:46 PM MST I got through and it worked.
> 
> With my luck I'll get yet another R10 and not one of the little cherries I would like.


Nope. D* is trying to get rid of all the 40 GB DVRs, so I don't think you'll get a R10.


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

Newshawk said:


> Nope. D* is trying to get rid of all the 40 GB DVRs, so I don't think you'll get a R10.


People have been given R15s, R10s along with all the different flavors of SD40s. Some Installers have been bringing R15 because they were told only to use them in new installs.


----------



## LeoGetz (Jan 24, 2006)

I go my Hughes DVR40 yesterday...The installer will be there on the 11th...Mine was refurbished...But at least it will make a good spare if anything happens to my exsiting Tivo's..and I get them to run more cables


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

John Duncan Yoyo said:


> People have been given R15s, R10s along with all the different flavors of SD40s. Some Installers have been bringing R15 because they were told only to use them in new installs.


But these are all refurbished 40 GB HDD Tivo units and are drop shipped to the customer, with the installer coming later to do the install. I think we may be talking about two different things here.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

No, some folks have not had any unit delivered. Only the unit brough out by the installer. Majority are 40GB DTivos but not all.


----------



## stevendsnyder (Aug 25, 2004)

I received mine on Wednesday via FedEx. An RCA DVR40. Since I was replacing an existing unit(old Sony SAT-B2), I hooked it up myself and cancelled the install date. So far, seems like a decent unit for the $15.00 shipping fee I had to pay.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I am suspecting that the blowout is tied into the changes in the way DirecTV is handling equipment. Since they are changing to a leasing system, I would suspect that they are dumping all of their previous inventory that can't be leased and would just sit there. Whether that is the rationale or not, it is a great deal for us.


----------



## sickchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

I just order my 14.95$ special and got the error screen also. I just backed up a couple of screens and resubmited and it went thru fine. 
Also on one of the pages it states the you must be home for the fedex driver, how false this is. thru my two r15 replacement deliveries all we got was a drop and run when we were home and saw the truck stop out front. 
The boxes even had the d*tv logo on them clearly showing to the world what was sitting on our steps if we were not home.


----------



## bpatt (Nov 23, 2005)

My order went through this morning finally with no problem. Now I'm just hoping it comes via FedEx and not by installer.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

sickchuck said:


> I just order my 14.95$ special and got the error screen also. I just backed up a couple of screens and resubmited and it went thru fine.
> Also on one of the pages it states the you must be home for the fedex driver, how false this is. thru my two r15 replacement deliveries all we got was a drop and run when we were home and saw the truck stop out front.
> The boxes even had the d*tv logo on them clearly showing to the world what was sitting on our steps if we were not home.


If you backed up and then it worked make sure you have an order confirmation number and make sure that shows up in "view order status" under my account. You should also have received an email right away.

The "backup and it works" error had meant the order didn't go through.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

I recieved order number after I ordered Friday but the shipping status says shipping Not Applicable when you look it up under info is says ....Not Applicable = Your order did not include a shipment. Did anyone else get this?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

brykc14 said:


> I recieved order number after I ordered Friday but the shipping status says shipping Not Applicable when you look it up under info is says ....Not Applicable = Your order did not include a shipment. Did anyone else get this?


When I ordered, the status showed up in my account as shipped. The following morning, the status had changed to not applicable. I called the customer service number and they gave me a tracking number, it had been shipped and was in the FedEx system, where it still is.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well I called this morning and they said it wasnt being shipped it was being brought by installer. Has anyone elses been brought by installer


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Mine was shipped to me but I needed a couple of cable runs tweaked, so I didn't cancel the install. When the installer showed up, his work order said to bring a unit with him - work order was messed up. He had to cancel that work order.

Anyway, it could be that an installer is bringing it or it could be you will get it via FedEx or UPS and the work order wasn't written up right. 

Is this going to be a swap out or an additional where cabling work may need to be done? That could have a bearing on how they set things up.


----------



## I8>DVR (Jan 25, 2006)

brykc14 said:


> I recieved order number after I ordered Friday but the shipping status says shipping Not Applicable when you look it up under info is says ....Not Applicable = Your order did not include a shipment. Did anyone else get this?


Yeah when I first ordered mine it said "not applicable", then next day it said "shipped", then today it says "not applicable" again!! :hurah: The whole time is also said that installation was scheduled for this Friday!!! Who knows!!!??? On another BB I was reading people saying they had gotten both one delivered and one brought by an installer and hooked them both up!!!


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Mine was shipped to me but I needed a couple of cable runs tweaked, so I didn't cancel the install. When the installer showed up, his work order said to bring a unit with him - work order was messed up. He had to cancel that work order.
> 
> Anyway, it could be that an installer is bringing it or it could be you will get it via FedEx or UPS and the work order wasn't written up right.
> 
> Is this going to be a swap out or an additional where cabling work may need to be done? That could have a bearing on how they set things up.


Lots of people are getting both a FedEx and an installer delivery. I'm beginning to wonder if the installers are hoping to clean out their backrooms on this as well. Just tell them to take it back and please hook up the one you already have.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well Im starting to think I'll get 2 also. I had emailed D* last night no answer so thats when I called this morning asking for the tracking number and thats when they said no tracking because it wasnt being ship it was being brought by installer. But this evening I got an answer to my email with the tracking number for fed x...they are so clueless..lol


----------



## outbackpaul (Feb 9, 2006)

I just tried and it says invalid code. Also says that if I typed it in correct then it must have expired. Daggumit...


----------



## I8>DVR (Jan 25, 2006)

I8>DVR said:


> Yeah when I first ordered mine it said "not applicable", then next day it said "shipped", then today it says "not applicable" again!! :hurah: The whole time is also said that installation was scheduled for this Friday!!! Who knows!!!??? On another BB I was reading people saying they had gotten both one delivered and one brought by an installer and hooked them both up!!!


Thought I would just add an update.. My order on the website still says installer coming on Friday and last night I got a phone confirmation for installation also. Today Fedex delivered a HDVR2 at my doorstep. Guess we will see what the installer brings Friday!


----------



## rrwantr (Jul 7, 2004)

I8>DVR said:


> Thought I would just add an update.. My order on the website still says installer coming on Friday and last night I got a phone confirmation for installation also. Today Fedex delivered a HDVR2 at my doorstep. Guess we will see what the installer brings Friday!


Well, I ordered one. Installer showed up today with a R15. He isntalled and left while I'm arueing to a CSR about no annual commitment. Finally, she says it's a mistake and will take it out. It's also noted in my account, so we'll see if it gets updated. Right now my account online says No annual commitment AND annual commitment. lol And what do you know, after all this Fedex shows up with a HDVR2. So....what should I do with this now?


----------



## rrwantr (Jul 7, 2004)

Newshawk said:


> But these are all refurbished 40 GB HDD Tivo units and are drop shipped to the customer, with the installer coming later to do the install. I think we may be talking about two different things here.


Nope. See my post. Installer came and installed a R15. After he left, Fedex showed up with a HDVR2


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

My advice would be to return teh R15, and keep the HDVR2, and that way they cant claim you owe them a 2 year commitment. IF you keep the R15, their mistake or not, you should be required to adhere to a new 2 year commitment since you activated a new advanced receiver


----------



## rrwantr (Jul 7, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> My advice would be to return teh R15, and keep the HDVR2, and that way they cant claim you owe them a 2 year commitment. IF you keep the R15, their mistake or not, you should be required to adhere to a new 2 year commitment since you activated a new advanced receiver


So what about the customers ONLY receiving a R15...


----------



## I8>DVR (Jan 25, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> My advice would be to return teh R15, and keep the HDVR2, and that way they cant claim you owe them a 2 year commitment. IF you keep the R15, their mistake or not, you should be required to adhere to a new 2 year commitment since you activated a new advanced receiver


Well installer showed up today with an R15 and hooked it up. I have the HDVR2 fedex brought still sitting in the box, he knew nothing about it... :lol:

Here is apparently an "official" take from DTV. I found this on the tivo message board , someone called DTV and they just said keep it!

_"My R15 was 14.95 and the HDVR2 was free.
I was sent a HDVR2 and the installer had an R15. I had the R15 installed and was going to send the HDVR2 back. DTV was sending Fedex today to pick it up. While I was at work I wondered how much it would cost to purchase the HDVR2. So I called 800-824-9081 and asked the rep how much. She said there is no charge and I could keep the unit. I asked her 5 different ways if it was free and to make absolutely sure so the D* police don't come and get me. So free it is and now for the activation. _

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3759312&&#post3759312

what a deal! :hurah:


----------



## LeoGetz (Jan 24, 2006)

I entered the code into the Directv accound upgrade page and they mailed me a Directv Tivo..referbished. The installer came and installed a new R-15???? What ever I didnt say no....Has this happend to anyone else?

Update....I guess I should have read the thread alittle better...LOL Sorry..


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Today, the installer arrived (ahead of time) with a new R-15 and installed it.
A week ago FedEx delivered a HDVR2 (which looks new).
I now have two R-15's (installed) and a HDVR2 sitting on the shelf.
Unlike many, this is my first experience with DVR's of any type so I really don't have any problems with the R-15 (ignorance is bliss)


----------



## az_timeshift (Jan 23, 2006)

Placed my order last week, got a HDVR2 FedEx to me on Friday. Spent way too much time getting it to run (needed to update from 3.1 to 6.2) and the unit will still lockup when I try to list the recorded shows. I've never owned a Tivo before, always preferred ReplayTV. The R15 isn't the easiest to navigate, but it's quick and doesn't lockup like the Tivo that I received does. Hopefully when the installer shows up this Friday he'll have a R15 with him to install.


----------



## kuhars5 (Nov 28, 2005)

i just ordered mine today and there was no programming commintment


----------



## kuhars5 (Nov 28, 2005)

I like to know is the Directv DVR like Comcast On Demand or is it deferent


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

az_timeshift said:


> Placed my order last week, got a HDVR2 FedEx to me on Friday. Spent way too much time getting it to run (needed to update from 3.1 to 6.2) and the unit will still lockup when I try to list the recorded shows. I've never owned a Tivo before, always preferred ReplayTV. The R15 isn't the easiest to navigate, but it's quick and doesn't lockup like the Tivo that I received does. Hopefully when the installer shows up this Friday he'll have a R15 with him to install.


That's not typical. Call DTV and tell them you received a bad unit and want another.


----------



## meyer692 (Feb 5, 2006)

John Duncan Yoyo said:


> Based on the description someone narrowed it down to one of these- Philips DSR704, Hughes DVR40, Samsung 4040 or RCADVR40. I believe they are all the same on the inside.


Do they all have the dual live buffer? I have the Hughes and like it better than my r15, so I might take advantage of this offer and shelve the r15 til they get it working better or need a 3rd dvr.


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

meyer692 said:


> Do they all have the dual live buffer? I have the Hughes and like it better than my r15, so I might take advantage of this offer and shelve the r15 til they get it working better or need a 3rd dvr.


They are all pretty much the same box under the skin. I got a hughes sd40 which matches my original unit.


----------



## kuhars5 (Nov 28, 2005)

I just got my Free dvr from directv today from fedex its a Phillips Directv Dvr 7000 at least it matches my Phillips tv set and I am waiting for my appoitment on Sunday


----------



## van_gogh (Apr 9, 2004)

Got a refurb Phillips 7000 (35 hour) unit delivered by FedEx on Wednesday and had it installed today. Boy, I forgot how slow the guide was with the 3.x software, but I don't have it connected to a phone line and won't for a while - it may never get an update. I'm just glad the kids can now record all of their shows on their own unit.

Now that I have a back-up I may stray to one of those other boards and see what these puppies can really do! Anyone know where I can get a cheap 200MB hard drive?


----------



## captenblack (Feb 26, 2006)

Just got in on this deal, we'll see if I get a shipment. I don't need installation, not sure if I can get out of it.

I do have a random question. I am about 8 months in on a 2 year agreement with DirecTV. I realize this offer does not require a new contract, but if it did, would I have to restart the 2 year contract? Just curious.

Thanks for the info in this thread, very helpful.


----------



## TivoAddict (Feb 25, 2006)

If i recall.. these need a landline for the install.. but after that VOIP will work? anyone KNOW for sure?

I just ordered the Free DVR... it is scheduled for install on 03/04/06 -- my telephone line is scheduled to be port over to my VOIP line on 0/30/06 

IF the new DVR arrives BEFORE by FED EX.. i can probably get it going myself.... BUT, Murphy's Law says......

Before i start messing with changing work order on phone line (because u know once i do that.. it will be ANOTHER MESS to unravel because any change generally guarantees a screw up... otherwise it is only likely....)

If anyone Knows the answer to this.. re: this DVR.. sure would appreciate your input!
THANKS!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Any Tivo based DVR does require a phone line for the initial call. If you get an R15 it does not.


----------



## TivoAddict (Feb 25, 2006)

That is what i thought... figures my land line is supposed to go the DAY B4 the installer comes w/ the DTIVO....
i will have to call and HOPE there is a FEDX tracking no. & DTIVO gets here B4 theinstallers scheduled time...
keep u'r fingas toes eyes n nose crossed for me


----------



## DaveK913 (Feb 27, 2006)

I just registered to say thank you to this forum for making us aware of this offer. I was just browsing around and came here from the AVS Forums and saw this thread. Needless to say we're happy whether we get one or two. Bring 'em on!


----------



## captenblack (Feb 26, 2006)

My DVR just arrived (an HDVR2)... via Fedex. "Installation" scheduled for Saturday. Should I just call and cancel, since all I have to do is hook the thing up to the TV, no major work needs to be done.


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

captenblack said:


> My DVR just arrived (an HDVR2)... via Fedex. "Installation" scheduled for Saturday. Should I just call and cancel, since all I have to do is hook the thing up to the TV, no major work needs to be done.


As long as you have two cables running to the location then you are good to go. Hook the thing up and make sure it works before you cancel just incase you need something tweaked by the installer.


----------



## TivoAddict (Feb 25, 2006)

My DirecTivo arrived (FedEx). i tried setting it up (using the ONE Line in OPTION) so i could have it make its inital call. It would not set up... was reporting signal on ONLY the ODD numbered transponders...
I decided to try swapping it with my R15 to determine if it was the box or the line-- I set it up, and the inital call was completed (now shows it has software vs 6.2) 
Now that i saw it was working in the living room, i thought maybe i had just done something wrong. I tested the plain receiver, and it worked FINE in the 2nd room...
I tried again to set up the DirecTivo, with same result...
Installer came today... and ran another line... 
With BOTH lines-- the DVR seems to work...
BUT the installer says there IS SOMETHING wrong with it???
AND..
althought my SA TIVO will make a phone call with my VOIP...
this box will NOT do so...
ANYONE have any ideas?
I tried to call direct TV... and after giving me a hard time.. the CSR asked me to hold while he got the "correct procedure" to process a return...
After holding for about 5 min- i got a busy signal.. ( he disconnected me :-(
ANYONE have any input on why the Philips DSR7000 does NOT seem able to make a call, but my SA Tivo will?? (OLD OLD series 1 TIvo)
also both my R15 and plain receiver.. Caller ID works on BOTH Of them!!
ANY IMPUT GREATLY APPRECIATED!
THANKS!


----------

